# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC HS n° 33 : spécial années 2000

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du hors-série sur les années 2000.

Comme d'habitude, je rappelle que les hors-série ne sont pas inclus dans l'abonnement à Canard PC : il faut les acheter en kiosques ou les commander sur notre boutique.  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Chouette, encore un numéro spécial vieux cons.  :ouaiouai: 








J'en prends 5 !

----------


## Marmottas

Cette couverture qui pique !  ::P: 

Je vais en prendre 5 aussi
#TeamvieuxconsavecCacao

----------


## perverpepere

Mettez m'en une caisse.

----------


## vectra

Lecture commencée: très sympa pour le moment  :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

Magnifique anglicisme dans l'interview de Paul Hellquist par Ellen Replay  page 50 :



> "Ces personnages sont *éventuellement* devenus les Chrôsomes, les Big Daddies et les Petites Sœurs"


Eventually ≠ Eventuellement

----------


## Pifou

Merci Noël, je ris encore de ton intro sur les voitures qui volent pas en l'an 2000, et les avions non plus ...
C'est cynique juste ce qu'il faut.  ::):

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Magnifique anglicisme dans l'interview de Paul Hellquist par Ellen Replay  page 50 :
> 
> 
> Eventually ≠ Eventuellement


Effectivement (≠Effectively)  ::happy2::  Merci de l'avoir signalé.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Excellent numéro messieurs dames.
Je l'ai trouvé mieux structuré que le HS 90's, merci pour ce très bon moment de lecture.

----------


## Nilsou

De même, j'ai pas encore tout lu, mais tout ce que j'ai lu du numéro était excellent. Et avoir réussi a interviewer autant d'ancien des très grand jeu de l'époque comme Bioshock ou HL2, je dis bravo, ça m'a impressionné  ::o:

----------


## Alphajet

Bonjour gentlemen, j'ai la chance et la malédiction d'habiter dans le sud, et impossible de mettre la main sur CPC Hors Série 33 chez moi... 
Par contre je n'ai pas compris comment le commander... ou bien j'arrive tout simplement trop tard.

Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner??

Merci !!

----------


## Alphajet

> Bonjour gentlemen, j'ai la chance et la malédiction d'habiter dans le sud, et impossible de mettre la main sur CPC Hors Série 33 chez moi... 
> Par contre je n'ai pas compris comment le commander... ou bien j'arrive tout simplement trop tard.
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner??
> 
> Merci !!


En même temps je pourrais lire l'encart... pas de commande avant le 17 Août hors abonnement.  ::w00t::

----------


## Imrryran

Le 17 août est passé, mais j'ai l'impression que ce hors-série n'est pas achetable.

Sur le site de la boutique je peux "En savoir plus", mais pas "acheter" comme sur les autres numéros... J'ai raté un truc ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Le 17 août est passé, mais j'ai l'impression que ce hors-série n'est pas achetable.
> 
> Sur le site de la boutique je peux "En savoir plus", mais pas "acheter" comme sur les autres numéros... J'ai raté un truc ?


Je cherche aussi.

----------


## Alphajet

J'ai eu beau chercher je ne vois pas de moyen de le commander. J'ai posé la question sur le formulaire de la boutique, mais pas de réponse pour le moment...

----------


## Pollynette

Hello! Le HS 33 est malheureusement épuisé et ne sera pas réapprovisionné. Il devrait être bientôt dispo en PDF  ::happy2::

----------


## JPS

> Hello! Le HS 33 est malheureusement épuisé et ne sera pas réapprovisionné. Il devrait être bientôt dispo en PDF


Ce journal est un scandale !!!




 ::ninja::

----------


## Porca Petan

Il me semble en avoir vu un petit stock hier dans le RELAY de ma gare. Je conseille donc aux plus motivés de faire le tour des points de vente de leur ville.  ::P:

----------


## Mastaba

> Hello! Le HS 33 est malheureusement épuisé et ne sera pas réapprovisionné. Il devrait être bientôt dispo en PDF


 ::sad:: 

Y a eu aussi peu de numéros imprimés?
La boutique a fermé pour vacances et à la réouverture y en avait plus (je sais même pas si il y en a eu en fait), c'est con pour un HS qu'on ne peut pas avoir par abonnement.

----------

